# Premium Membership



## rabbithutch (Aug 3, 2012)

Bein' the sort of fella that prefers to pay his fair share, I popped for a couple of years of premium membership.  At my age, life is uncertain or I would have signed up for longer.

I hunted all over the site and could find almost no information about what being a premium member means (not that it needs to mean anything other than you like the site and want to contribute a few shekels).  I'm surprised that there isn't more obvious information on being a premium member in FAQ and other forum documentation.

FWIW, I learned that I get to put a few self-chosen words next to my avatar.  It's worth 3 times the price of admission.

Thanks for listening.

We now return you to regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2012)

RH, evening.....  You can turn off advertising....  In your profile, go to account details.... lots of stuff to click on or off...   

Thanks for supporting the forum.... I figure the membership is worth at least 10 good BBQ books.....  and then there are the great folks.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 4, 2012)

For those interested in Premier Membership...Here is more info...JJ

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

*The payment options are:*

1 year ($15)
2 years($25)
3 years ($40)
99 years ($100)
Being a Premier Member gives you a few perks but it also gives you the sense of satisfaction that you are supporting a good thing.

*The perks right off the top of my head are:*

Ability to use a custom user title below your username on every post
Ability to add commercial or outbound links in your signature
Ad free browsing (must be turned off manually in your profile area)


----------



## rabbithutch (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the responses, Dave and Chef Jimmy!

I didn't go to the premium level for perks - though they are much appreciated - but because it was the right thing to do for me.

Thanks again.


----------



## whittling chip (Aug 4, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> For those interested in Premier Membership...Here is more info...JJ
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php
> 
> ...


Couldn't say it any better Chef Jimmy J.

This site is worth everything you put in to it. This site is a great thing.

WC


----------



## chef k-dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Seriously considering this. I haven't been here long or much, but the folks here seem to be really good people. That's the key to a site like this for me regarding the question of "Am I going to invest the time to really soak in to a site deeply". 

I need to look around and see the far corners here for a bit, but a lifetime membership for the price of 6.6 single years seems like a decent deal if can put it up.

Ken


----------

